

The Convenience of Nondisclosure - twampss
http://uncov.com/the-convenieice-of-nondisclosure

======
theoneill
It seems like this guy has completely lost it in his desire to get revenge on
Arrington.

It's backfiring, at least for me. If this is the best he can come up with in
something that he seems lately to have made his life's quest, Arrington must
actually be pretty clean.

